# hows 2c doing?



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

It seams like they always have a couple nice 180 class coming out of 2c. Seems like around turtle river park and larimore are to many bucks and not enough people.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

There has been plenty of people this year. I will be hunting 2c again this weekend, passed up a couple 120-125 4x4's hopefully will get a crack at something bigger so I can get back to bowhunting


----------



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

ALL near Fordville area. opening day i counted 30 bucks, 17 of which were "shooters" 4x4 basket racks or bigger. but only seen like 10 shootable does(all i have are doe tags), these does had lots of small deer with them. these were all seen the first day from 12:30 to 3:30 or so. since then... the deer have been very scarce. was out yesterday and only seen 10 deer all of which were small or long ways out.

I have been hunting 2c for 18 years, and father in law for 30+ years and we have NEVER had a year like this one where the deer are not in the river bottoms we hunt. WHERE ARE THE DOES?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Thats weird because it has seemed to me that all the deer have been bunched up in the river bottoms and nothing on the prairie


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

There are to many people in certain areas in 2C in my opinion, But then again, thats what our group expects as well. Good thing for lots and lots of posted signs this year. We have seen a couple of really big bucks, but haven't been able to get shots at em yet. I shot at a HUGE 6x6 and missed. I am guessing the fact I was severly hung over didn't help matters any. I will be taking it easy these next two weekends. No drinking till I have one in the box of my pickup is my modo for the rest of deer season. lol.


----------

